# Clean Run?



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Is Clean Run Magazine a worthwhile subscription? Would it help me not be a bumbling lunatic?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If you want to cover shipping I can send you out a few of my old issues you can have, I really like the mag.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

You can dump some of them on me anytime, Keechak.  Gatsby goes nuts for them, they smell like Aussie. I keep meaning to subscribe when I have a spare $70 (or whatever it is) laying around.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Is Clean Run Magazine a worthwhile subscription? Would it help me not be a bumbling lunatic?


Very worth it in my opinion, been getting them for years and don't expect to stop anytime soon


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I get this magazine and really enjoy it. 



> Would it help me not be a bumbling lunatic?


Unfortunately, I am still a bumbling lunatic...but at least I know what I doing wrong.....


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

CR has the potential to decrease bumbling, but may well increase lunacy


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Shaina said:


> CR has the potential to decrease bumbling, but may well increase lunacy


Count me in.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

CR is worth it and then some! Sign up for it, you won't regret it if you want to be serious with agility.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ya the only reason I don't subscribe anymore is because my interests in performance events got wider and I am now looking for a more variety mag. The thing I miss the most about the CR was the updates on whats happening in the various venues (AKC, ASCA, NADAC, USDAA,TDAA, ect.)


----------

